# Allen Iverson has



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

been the best player in the league the last 11 games. He has in the last 8 games avg 30.1 pts and 9.5 assts with 4 double-doubles in that span while also avg 2.4 stls. Hes making a serious late season MVP push. I think its been the Olympic committee snubbing plus to get the Sixers in a better position


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> been the best player in the league the last 11 games. *He has in the last 8 games avg 30.1 pts and 9.5 assts with 4 double-doubles in that span while also avg 2.4 stls.* Hes making a serious late season MVP push. I think its been the Olympic committee snubbing plus to get the Sixers in a better position


AI is been awesome, but "the best player in the league" is not that clear to me.
In the last 8 games:
Tim Duncan: 29 ppg, 12 rpg, 2.5 blocks. 6 double doubles.
Shaq: 33 ppg, 10 rpg, 2.5 blocks. 5 double doubles.
Nowitzki: 27 ppg, 9 rpg. 4 double doubles.
McGrady: 36 ppg, 7rpg, 6 asp.

It's a pretty tough competition.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> been the best player in the league the *last 11 games.* He has in the *last 8 games* avg 30.1 pts and 9.5 assts with 4 double-doubles in that span while also avg 2.4 stls. Hes making a serious late season MVP push. I think its been the Olympic committee snubbing plus to get the Sixers in a better position


Eh, what's this about 11 games?


----------



## dawicked (Aug 13, 2002)

Shaq - won't get it because he didn't get it the last 3 years and they were TOPS and this year they're not so good. Plus it took him awhile to get goin from that injury.

Tmac - I can see him getting it. He's leading the team to the play-offs and has superior stats. His team would be hurting probally bad without him.

Iverson - I'd love to see him win another. 30pts and 10 assists are insane numbers. Everyone has to love Iverson but hate his ball hoggyness. Now that he isn't ball hoggin ya gotta love him. 

Tim Duncan - He could win again and has the numbers to do it. But his team is actually pretty damn good I think so doesn't deserve it like Iverson and Tmac who's teams NEED them.

Nowitski - great numbers as well but he's just got way too much surrounding him. They still haven't gotten people's confidence that they can win big games consistently. Think his team will need to get over that hump before he's considered.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dawicked</b>!
> Iverson - I'd love to see him win another. 30pts and 10 assists are insane numbers. Everyone has to love Iverson but hate his ball hoggyness. Now that he isn't ball hoggin ya gotta love him.


If those were his season averages, I would agree. But his season average for assist is 5.4, while his average for TO's is 3.4. Not exactly insane.


----------



## dawicked (Aug 13, 2002)

Yeah, I just mean his recent line of games. I guess I should of said his downside as well.. that 76ers weren't too hot during the first half. I really don't think he'll win.. if his season and team was more consistent he could of.


----------



## nicholai (Feb 6, 2003)

allen iverson is god; therefore, he will win. i am brilliant.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PSUmtj112</b>!
> 
> 
> If those were his season averages, I would agree. But his season average for assist is 5.4, while his average for TO's is 3.4. Not exactly insane.


His assts to turnover ratio isn't the best but he has been playing great and you have to give the man his due for that. 

nicholai is funny


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

He has been playing great of late, but eight games don't make an MVP.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PSUmtj112</b>!
> He has been playing great of late, but eight games don't make an MVP.


I never said that those 8games make a MVP. I said that hes making a late season MVP Push. There are 3 others I would rank in front of him right now.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

I'd put him sixth or seventh at best.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PSUmtj112</b>!
> I'd put him sixth or seventh at best.


Never. The only players I place in front of him are

KG,Duncan,and Kobe. TMac is not higher than him in this regard and I am a TMAC fan. Dirk has tons of support. NO others are better in this regard


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Why wouldn't TMac be ahead of him? He was better earlier in the season and was just named player of the month for March, during the time span AI is "making his push".


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PSUmtj112</b>!
> Why wouldn't TMac be ahead of him? He was better earlier in the season and was just named player of the month for March, during the time span AI is "making his push".


Because his team has a lesser record than the sixers. All of that comes into play. I am not lessing his acheivements either


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

The 76ers have a little better record, but not a mind blowing better record. You also have to look at the quality of the coach and players around each player. Larry Brown is a HOF coach and players like Eric Snow, Aaron McKie, and Keith Van Horn are playoff proven players. TMac has a good young coach, but no where near the level of Brown. And the players around TMac as questionable at best at this point in their career.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PSUmtj112</b>!
> The 76ers have a little better record, but not a mind blowing better record. You also have to look at the quality of the coach and players around each player. Larry Brown is a HOF coach and players like Eric Snow, Aaron McKie, and Keith Van Horn are playoff proven players. TMac has a good young coach, but no where near the level of Brown. And the players around TMac as questionable at best at this point in their career.


The Sixers talent level has risen since the begining of the season but not to long ago the Magic had a better record than them. I did not know being 6 games ahead of another team wasnt a that much better record


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

6 games is a lot in respects to playoffs, but not for MVP in my opinion.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Allen Iverson has*



> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> 
> 
> AI is been awesome, but "the best player in the league" is not that clear to me.
> ...


Tmac cant get tripple doubles too easily because HIS TEAMMATES cant shoot even when they get wide open shots (when tmac is getting tripple teamed). he's only getting assist when he goes up for the dunk and quickly passes to let another teammate get the bucket


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Accept it*

There are many many many great players in the NBA, but who's gonna win the MVP this season...

Most likely Kevin Garnett, for numerous reasons. The only other *possbility* would be Ko8e.


----------



## cryptic (Nov 30, 2002)

kobe wont get it cuz hes not valuable to his team
Shaq is the valuable player [strike]dumbasses[/strike]


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cryptic</b>!
> kobe wont get it cuz hes not valuable to his team
> 
> Shaq is the valuable player .



No need for the profanity- (-) 0 † § I-I () †


----------



## iver831678 (Apr 17, 2003)

nicholi is a smart man.....allen is god!!! thank god for u, i try and spread the word, didnt think there was any other followers:twave:


----------

